# Orvis Clearwater or LL Bean Streamlight?



## Backcountry

I'm looking to get an 8 wt. fly combo to take to Florida and do some inshore fishing and have it double as an extra salmon/steelhead rig for Michigan. I'm not looking to spend a bundle. I've narrowed it down to the Orvis Clearwater 908 with Clearwater reel or the LL Bean Streamlight with LA Fly Reel. Both are a 4-piece 9' 8 wt. combos for $239. Anyone have any experience with either of these combos? I also looked at the Orvis Streamline 908 combo for $159 but it doesn't come with the 25-year guarantee. I think those are made in the far east. Does anyone know if the Clearwater is still made in Vermont/England?

What would be your choice? Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## fastsled

I have the clearwater 909-2 and I really like it, I use the Battenkill mid-arbor reel. All the clearwater rods come with the 25 year guarantee. very nice combo, I would buy it again just my 2cents....


----------



## gunrod

I'm an Orvis fan because of their service but I believe the Bean's have the same type of return policy. I would go Orvis because it is easier to get your hands on one and to have fixed if need be.


----------



## dinoday

Make sure you have a good drag on whatever reel you use! 

I've hit into some good size fish close in,in Florida! I'm going myself in April 
If you hook into a snook or good size red you'll be to your backing in short order 
Orvis has a great guarantee.


----------



## gunrod

Having never fished the salt I was wondering if an 8wt might be too small for ocean fishing?


----------



## Backcountry

Thanks for the advice so far guys. Articles I have been reading on fishing the mangroves for snook recommend an 8 wt. I'll be fishing the back bays.


----------



## gunrod

I couldn't tell you one thing about fishing the salt. Most shows I've seen use much bigger rods but then again most of those shows are fishing huge fish.

Enjoy your trip and bring us some photos back.


----------



## dinoday

You might want to post a thread on salt fishing to get tips from guys that have done it.
I know toto is fishing with a 9wt,but he lives there.
I love to fish for snook,but haven't tried it with a fly rod,just call me a:gaga: :lol: 
I can tell you this, I use 20lb mono with a 40 lb leader for snook.They have large teeth,their initial strike and run is usually hard and they're famous for bite offs,I think the minimum size to keep them is 40 inches and they are very tasty:corkysm55 
Have fun and bring back pics!


----------



## HexManiac

I love L.L. Bean. They have a 100% satisfaction guarantee on all their products. My first flyrod was a L.L. Bean Quest 8'6" 6wt. Two years ago it broke. I had a brand new rod in my hand in about a week. You would probably be better off with a reel other than the one included in the combo. I have the battenkill mid arbor for my 7wt. L.L. Bean Orion. I love this combo for fishing big streamers. I bet the 8 or 9 wt. would be awesome for the salt. The Orion is a bit more money, but a lot cheaper than other flyrods of the same caliber. With Bean you get a great guarantee and great service with even their most inexpensive rods.

Tim


----------



## dinoday

I gave you bad info for the size limit on snook.I looked it up last night and it's not less than 26" and not more than 34".


----------



## Backcountry

Thanks for the clarification, dinoday. I fished snook a couple years ago with a spinning rig. Caught a lot of jacks by the docks and finally ended the day with my first snook. Pulled him out of the mangroves. Good eating for sure! It was a lot of fun, and I'm dying to try it with a fly rod.


----------



## leakywaders

I fish the flats for bones and permit and haven't had a problem with my Orvis 8wt yet. I have broken it under other circumstances and the service was impressive. I have heard the same about LL Bean, but can't say first hand. I know that it seems easier to find an Orvis store to replace the rod if you need to. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Backcountry

Hey leakywaders, thanks for the first-hand information. What model is your Orvis 8wt?


----------



## Pinefarm

Dino is correct about the drag. In all honesty, you probably want neither combo. Those 8wt combos typically come with a reel that is not what you would want for salmon. They're almost always only adequate for bass, pike or small steelhead. We sell upgrade reels to nearly everyone who buys one of those or a similar Bass Pro or Cabeles 8wt combo. We don't even suggest them in the lines we carry. St. Croix has a very affordable 8wt combo. The only problem is that the reel is unacceptable for Great Lakes salmon. We suggest something along the lines of a Tioga or Cortland Endurance reel for around $160 and $100 respectively.
Your best bet would be to spend a bit less on the rod and get one of Cortland's rods in the $80-130 range and to then get the Cortalnd Endurance for $100-ish. By the time you put a line on it, you've got about the same money tied up, but a far better reel. 
If interested, BBT will be getting most of our new Spring inventory in around March 1. We'd be very happy to get you into right setup for salmon, the first time around. 231-745-3529


----------



## Backcountry

Thanks for the advice, Bob! Is that Cortland Endurance made for salt water? Will it hold up to a week in the salt in Florida? That's my dilema - I only spend a week down there a year, but I don't want to ruin any gear. Some people have told me just to wash it out real well. I have a Redington RS2 7/8 reel that I use up here on a St. Croix Imperial rod, but the Imperial is only a 2-piece so that's out for a flight to FL. I definitely need a 4-piece rod, so I figured I'd get a reel made for the salt at the same time. I'm just not up to speed on this salt water fishing stuff!


----------



## Pinefarm

St. Croix has several 4pc options.

Yes, on the reel also. Read on...

http://www.cortlandline.com/

CORTLAND LINE COMPANY INTRODUCES THE NEW ENDURANCE ROD & REEL SERIES 

Using the latest in die cast technology and precision secondary machining, Cortland has come up with a superior reel at a very attractive price. The Endurance reel features a large arbor design, an enclosed disc drag, an easy grip polyurethane drag knob and reel handle and exposed rim. The Endurance is available in three sizes to meet all your fishing needs. 

Jim Bender, owner of The Lower Forty, in Worcester, MA has this to say about the Endurance Fly Reel: "Ive been a saltwater fly-fisherman and fly shop owner with over 35 years of sight fishing experience. When I saw the new Cortland Endurance reels I was so impressed that I purchased one to field test on bonefish and jacks on my annual trip to El Pescador Lodge in Belize. The Endurance reel was simply outstanding, the drag performed flawlesslyevery bit the equal of the many high-priced reels I own. The Endurance reel will now be my go-to reel for blues and stripers on Cape Cod." 

Call us if interested. I'll be there Sunday if you want to talk to me.


----------

